# Biss?



## Aardaaroth (10. Januar 2013)

Moin,

zu allererst ein frohes neues an alle flossenjäger |wavey:

jetzt meine Frage: 

Wie unterscheide ich beim brandungsangeln zwischen "biss"-Zupfer und "wind und wellen"zupfer an der rutenspitze ? war heute wieder am wasser und hatte das gleiche problem wie immer... KEIN FISCH :c#q:c das gewackel m die 5 cm an der spitze ist ja ganz klar der wind aber ich hatte heute von jetzt auf gleich einige gut 30 cm große heftige ausschläge aber einfach nie ein fisch am haken :c ich habe verschiedene zeiten gewartet von sofort ankurbeln bis mehrere minuten warten...

also wie genau sehe ich wann es ein fisch ist und wann nicht ? 

(bedingungen heute waren wind auflandig 4-5 und rund 0,5-0,8 m wellen sandgrund mit krautfeldern ausrüstung 4,20 brandungsruten eine geflecht eine mono zweihakenmontagen mit 150gr krallenbleien)


----------



## towu (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

hallo !

Ich bin zwar kein Brandungsprofi aber das ein oder andere Mal war ich doch schon dort aktiv.
Und wenn ich mir so dein Beschriebenes durchlese und meine bisherigen Erfahrungen aufrufe, dann behaupte ich zuerst einmal, das bei der See wie Du sie beschreibst die plötzlichen 30cm  Ausschläge dein Krallenblei im Kraut verursacht hat.
Meiner Erfahrung nach, waren bzw. sind es bei einem Biss immer relativ regelmäßige "Zupfer" an der Rutenspitze bzw. wiederkehrende.
Einmalige Schläge von 30cm in der Rutenspitze würde ich Mal auf die Brandung schieben. 
Manchmal hilft es dann auch ganz gut, diese zu beobachten ...!

Gruß


----------



## Aardaaroth (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

ja das dachte ich mir auch irgendwann aber es war nicht nur ein zupfer es waren teilweise 30 sekunden und länger immer wieder diese großen zupfer und das auch relativ regelmäßig... deswegen hab ich ja gedacht das was gebissen hat und hab eingeholt...

scheinbar läuft bei mir etwas grundlegend falsch :c


----------



## Silvio.i (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

Meine Erfahrung:
Welle: Spitze wird langsamer und gleichmäßig runter gezogen und schnellt mit einem mehr oder weniger großen ruck zurück.
Biss: Spitze geht ruckartig nach untern und meist langsamer wieder zurück.
Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen. Im Zweifel liegen lassen. Hast ja zwei Haken dran. Oder 2m vorziehen und dann wieder liegenlassen.


----------



## Plolo (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

Diese Probleme hat eigentlich jeder der neu in der Brandung ist...

es gibt eine einfache Lösung für das Problem: Rutenspitzen zusammen ! bei vielen Anglern berühren sich die Spitzen fast, das hilft ungemein

einen Biss siehst Du, daran gibt es dann keinen Zweifel, das muss man sich immer merken! 
Meist wird die Rute deutlich nach vorne gezogen, so dass es keinen Zweifel gibt, für den Anfang reicht das. Und ja es gibt die Zupferbisse, aber da kommt man im Laufe der Zeit dahinter, wie die Aussehen, je öfter am Wasser, desto schneller lernst Du die zu erkennnen.

die Frage wäre auch: wenn Dein 30cm Ausschlag ein Biss war, warum war es dann ein Fehlbiss?

Dazu brauchen wir noch andere Informationen wie Hakengröße, Mundschnurlänge etc.


----------



## Boedchen (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*



Plolo schrieb:


> Diese Probleme hat eigentlich jeder der neu in der Brandung ist...
> 
> es gibt eine einfache Lösung für das Problem: Rutenspitzen zusammen ! bei vielen Anglern berühren sich die Spitzen fast, das hilft ungemein
> 
> ...



#6#6#6
Da ist doch schon die Hauptantwort enthalten :m


----------



## Aardaaroth (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

Montage 1: 
Doppelhaken-Nachläufer-Montage ohne Impactshield
Butthaken... bin mir nicht so sicher weil ich die Montagen fertig gekauft habe Länge ist jeweils 3,5 cm)
Länge Wirbel-Bleiclip: 100 cm
Mundschnur oben: 45 cm, eine 15mm Auftriebskugel neonrot
Mundschnur unten: 42 cm, eine 15mm Auftriebskugel neongelb

Montage 2:
Doppelhaken-Paternoster-Montage 
selbe Haken wie oben
Länge Wirbel-Bleiclip: 75 cm
Mundschnüre: 26cm, 3 10mm Auftriebsperlen Neonrot-Neongelb-Neonrot

Beide Montagen waren jeweils mit 2 Wattis pro Haken beködert aber sehr wahrscheinlich das sich ab und an die "erste Reihe" im Flug verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Norbi (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

Moin,also wenn wie Du sagst regelmäßig es einen Ausschlag von 30ig cm gibt,ist es Wellenschlag oder Dünung gegen die Schnur.Beim Biss verneigt sich die Rute nicht regelmäßig sondern in unregelmäßigen Abständen:m


----------



## Aardaaroth (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

also es war nicht "regelmäßig EIN ausschlag"
also die spitze wackelte immer vom wind und dann mal bis zu 30 sekunden immer alle 2-5 sekunden ein riesen schlag und dann war wieder ruhe für einige minuten bzw ich hab eingekurbelt... müssten wellen nicht regelmäßiger sein ?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

begleite beim nächsten mal nen erfahrenen brandler, dann klärt sich sicher dein problem


----------



## Aardaaroth (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

wer erklärt sich denn dazu bereit


----------



## Boedchen (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> wer erklärt sich denn dazu bereit



Ich für meinen Teil bin mit sicherheit keiner der Guten,
aber du darfst mich gerne Begleiten wenn wir los fahren |wavey:
Ab und an kommen aber richtig gute angler dazu


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> *Ich für meinen Teil bin mit sicherheit keiner der Guten,*
> aber du darfst mich gerne Begleiten wenn wir los fahren |wavey:
> Ab und an kommen aber richtig gute angler dazu



och komm boedchen ich sag nur :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=234642


frag doch mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71859


----------



## Boedchen (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> och komm boedchen ich sag nur :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=234642
> 
> 
> frag doch mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71859



Nur weil ich mit den Augen klaue am Strand bin ich noch längst kein guter  Aber ich bin überascht das es einer liest ^^ THX


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> an der spitze ist ja ganz klar der wind aber ich hatte heute von jetzt auf gleich einige gut 30 cm große heftige ausschläge aber einfach nie ein fisch am haken :c ich habe verschiedene zeiten gewartet von sofort ankurbeln bis mehrere minuten warten...
> 
> mit 150gr krallenbleien)





Plolo schrieb:


> die Frage wäre auch: wenn Dein 30cm Ausschlag ein Biss war, warum war es dann ein Fehlbiss?



Zumal sich bei der Verwendung von Krallenbleien sehr viele Fische von selbst Haken.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zumal sich bei der Verwendung von Krallenbleien sehr viele Fische von selbst Haken.



Kenne ich auch so. Aber auf "scharfe" Haken achten. Habe so auch schon Fische gefangen, deren Bisse ich garnicht gesehen habe, aufeinmal war keine Spannung mehr auf der Schnur, eingekurbelt und Dorsch dran.


----------



## kerasounta (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch so. Aber auf "scharfe" Haken achten. Habe so auch schon Fische gefangen, deren Bisse ich garnicht gesehen habe, aufeinmal war keine Spannung mehr auf der Schnur, eingekurbelt und Dorsch dran.



Das was du beschreibst, nennen wir in Griechenland "Paragadisia"
d.h. der Fisch hat sich gehakt und ist anstatt entgegen des Bleis und des vorfachs wegzubewegen die ganze Montage in Richtung Strand oder Anglers gezogen..da merkste keinen biss in der Regel..

umso schöner wenn du neuen Köder draufziehen willst und plötzlich die Schnur spannt und du nen kapitalen dran hast..

in der Regel sind es meist größere Fische die so den Köder abholen /verschlucken und in richtung Strand schwimmen...

wie u-see fischer schon sagte , scharfe Haken....Haken wechsen nach längeren Sessions..durch das ziehen des Hakens wenn der Köder abgefressen ist..schleifst du das Metall des hakens am Sand und den Kieseln unscharf.

Drauf achten das der Haken auch geeignet ist, je nach fischart muss auch der Haken passen... zumindest kenne ich das so..
Labrax braucht nen langhälsigen Haken ohne Biegung in der vertikalen....ein Marmorbrassen oder Doraden Haken ist kürzer am Halse und hat unten am Haken auch eine vertikale Biegung.

Abgesegen von den ganzen Theorien was nicht passt wenn Dorsche beissen oder Fisch allgemein und er sich nicht hakt...
an manchne tagen ist der wurm drin...da hasse ständig Ausschläge aber der fisch springt die während des Drills desöfteren ab.... 

Das schlimmste erlebnis was ich hatte war das ich bei sehr rauher see im Winter 30 min. mit nem Riesenwolfsbarsch gekämpft habe und ihn am Ende beim landen vorne an der ersten Welle verlor....ich hatte den Riesen schon gesehen und durch das Eigengewicht des Fisches der auf Sand landete entkam er mir .... mein Angelkamerad meinte das es ein Wolfsbarsch jenseits der 10 kilo MArke war...Das Maul des Wolsfbarsches war so riesig wie das eines Welses...
alles so kleine Anekdoten am Rande aber so miese Tage hat jeder Angler und nur so wirste besser und killst die Fehlerquellen nach und nach...:q:m


----------



## rappalamefo (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

Ich würde im zweifelsfalle die Rute bei einem vermeindlichen Biss in die Hand nehmen und vorsichtig fühlung aufnehmen (funktioniert am besten mit geflochtener)sollte es tatsächlich ein Biss sein merkt man es dann auf jedenfall und kann evtl.einen Anhieb setzen.|wavey:


----------



## Dorschjäger75 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

Meine Erfahrung nach ist  auch ne 150 gramm mit Kralle bei wind 4-5  vielleicht zu wenig ,musste gestern mit 200 gr Kralle angeln (Siehe Fangmeldung),da das Zittern in der Spitze auch das Rollen des Bleies sein kann und wenn du dann nen Schnurbogen bekommst siehst du jede Welle in der Spitze.


----------



## bukare (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist deine Montage auch nicht perfekt auf die von Dir beschriebenen Bedingungen abgestimmt.
Begründung: 1. Geflecht bei starker Brandung überträgt alle Schläge voll auf die Rutenspitze und die Kralle hält nicht so perfekt.
2. Nachläufer und Kralle kann schnell mal vertüdeln  Ich würde Dir empfehlen mit zwei gleichen Montagen zu fischen. Eine Einhaken-Liftmontage zu verwenden(mit großem Dorschhaken in 0/1) an durchgängiger Monokeule (ruhig etwas dicker) auf gleicher Wurfweite in einer Richtung und die Rutenspitzen zusammen stellen. (wurde schon erwähnt) Grade wenn der Strand knapp wird, ist es gut wenn du kein Krautbündel am Schlagschnurknoten 10m vor Dir abpulen musst. Beide Rutenspitzen wippen dann auch schön syncron nebeneinander und nicht mehr so wild wie bei Geflecht. Ich bin auch kein Profi, aber so hat es bei mir gut funktioniert. Danke an Alle, die mir diese Tipps hier im Forum und natürlich am Strand gegeben haben. 

Renè


----------



## Rosi (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biss?*



bukare schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist deine Montage auch nicht perfekt auf die von Dir beschriebenen Bedingungen abgestimmt.
> Ich würde Dir empfehlen mit zwei gleichen Montagen zu fischen.
> 
> Renè



Ja, ich auch. Mit 2 monofilen Hauptschnüren und die Ruten dicht zusammen stellen. Rutenspitze in selber Winkelung zum Wasser. 
(Bei Geflecht wirst du irre)
Möglichst 2 gleiche Ruten verwenden und gleiche Montagen. 

Im Zweifelsfalle die Montage ein klein wenig einholen, ohne Ruck, nur 3Mal kurbeln. Man bemerkt bei Dorschen die Bewegungen, bei kleinen Flundern jedoch oft nicht. 
Das ist reine Übungssache.


----------

